# New dash pods for the Civic



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Hi all,

My name is DVFlyer and I'm an upgrade-aholic. Now that that's out of the way...

Original build:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/49477-latest-sq-install-08-civic-coupe.html

I decided I wanted my midrange and tweeters more on-axis so I started playing around with different configurations. I finally settled on one and called my friend Dom (Mr. X on the forum) to help build my dash pods. 

Here are a few pics:


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)




----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

The holes in the pod were there to vent them into the a-pillars. We used weatherstripping to seal them against the a-pillars and polyfill inside the enclosure and behind the a-pillar.

Speakers are Hybrid L4's and Seas tweeters.

Here is the final result.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Many thanks to Dom for building these and letting me hang out to help. One of the best things about this hobby is that I've met some people who are both talented installers and all-around good people. Dom is one of those people for sure. :thumbsup:

Grills are held on with magnets.

Also, forgot the picture of our custom laser alignment jig.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work! I like em.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

how are the pods attached to the car?


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

those are some huge and awesome pods


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome pods!
can you give us your impressions on the sound....thanx


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey, most of the Token Civic guys are in this thread, where's Erin? 

I like them, tho I might have gone with a darker color to more match the dash pad so they weren't so obvious from outside.

How did you aim them (like toward the dome light, toward the opposite window, etc...)

Jay


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Ya, I expect Erin any minute now.. 

Pods are screwed to the a-pillars and, once in are very tight against the dash mat. 

Color could have gone a number of ways. I might try black just to see how it looks, but I kind of like the grey.

We aimed them at a spot about in the middle of the car a few inches behind the front "map" lights. After experimenting a bunch, my ears couldn't really tell a difference between a few different configurations so we settled on this one.

The only time I could tell a large difference was if I had the tweeter on top of the midrange- closer to the windshield. The sound seemed more focused that way, but I thought having the tweeters wider was better.

Sound wise, it sounds good, but something is wrong- though I don't think it has anything to do with the pods. I replaced my IR3's because my right one was blown (how I blew an IR3, I'll never know- unless it's from my loud buzz issue which is in another thread). We were hearing a bit of distortion with the right side so perhaps something in my system has gone awry. My 1000.4 is going back to Zapco this week to be checked out.

After I get the amp back, I'll try to meet with Eng to have him tune it again.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Keep us updated please. They're very nice. Very well done!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

niced work i like the huge pods -- you will love the sound let us know what brand of toothpaste


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you free this weekend? i will be down dropping off a car, would love to hear the new pods


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you free this weekend? i will be down dropping off a car, would love to hear the new pods


I'm home today (Sunday) but work tomorrow.

Where you dropping off the car? Shoot me an email.


----------

